

Get to facebook through the backdoor.  - Mikecsi

Http://mail.facebook.com
======
runcible_spork
"Connected to Microsoft Exchange"

------
nl
It's just their corporate email system.. no big deal.

------
lipaktest
is this fishing?

------
dxjones
WTF?

